# Annual Beekeepers Field Day @ Baton Rouge Bee Lab, Oct. 23, 2010



## James Henderson (Jun 20, 2005)

The Honey Bee Breeding, Genetics & Physiology Laboratory in Baton Rouge, Louisiana will hold its annual Field Day on Saturday, October 23, 2010. The one-day event will be held at the laboratory building and grounds at 1157 Ben Hur Road. Gates will open at 9:30 a.m.; activities are scheduled from 10:15 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. A registration fee ($12.00 for adults and $5.00 for children) includes refreshments and a catered lunch.

The field day will include activities for both beginners and experienced beekeepers. A highlight this year will be a queen-rearing workshop in addition to other interactive demonstrations. Beekeepers will have access to a number of activities including a beginning beekeeping course, artificial insemination, grafting, and more.

Those planning to attend must register by October 1 so that refreshments and the catered lunch can be arranged. 

Please mail your registration check (payable to the Louisiana Beekeepers Assn.) to, Honey Bee Lab, 1157 Ben Hur Road, Baton Rouge, LA. 70820.

For more information contact Dr. Lanie Bourgeois (225/767-9299), Alva Stuard
(225/261-2032), or the websites for the Louisiana Beekeepers Association www.labeekeepers.org and the Honey Bee Lab http://ars.usda.gov/msa/br/hbbgpru


----------

